# New Here



## pintail09 (Apr 6, 2013)

Im new to the forum. I'd like to know two things. First what are the laws that come with buying and sell morels? This area seems a little grey. Secondly, when are you guys expecting good numbers in the upper ozarks and or KC area? I'd like to beat my best day last year of 156! ALL HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------

